

Ask HN: eliminating cable TV - how should I set up my media center? - fidgross

I'm thinking about getting rid of cable TV and am looking for suggestions on how to set up a new media center. In particular, I'd like to be able to:<p>* record HD content OTA
* have complete DVR functionality, including program guide
* have a nice, integrated GUI for finding, downloading, and managing content 
* have a good remote<p>Can anyone suggest best-in-class hardware, software, and services (including antenna and anything else I might find useful)?  I'm not tied to Mac, Windows, or any other particular vendor - simply looking to create a compelling, cost-effective experience.
======
weaksauce
One thing that I love to do is watch the streaming netflix stuff. Get a roku
device and go to town with a $8/mo netflix account. The roku has a great
interface and tons of outputs.(hdmi, composite, component, svideo, etc...)

This is not a complete solution because you do not generally get shows or
movies until some time has passed. But when they do have it on watch instantly
it is great.

MythTV has been going strong in the DVR category for a long while now but I
haven't used it since it was an infant so I cannot attest to it's current
level of maturity.

If you try MythTV check out this plugin for some help recording:
<http://www.templetons.com/brad/myth/tvwish.html>

You can also try out a liveCD of MythTV+Ubuntu:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mythbuntu>

------
a4agarwal
I second the recommendation to get a Mac Mini. Works so well to do everything
you would want on your entertainment system: • Use the apple remote, or the
Logitech Harmony remote • Optionally get a bluetooth kb/mouse or use VNC •
Everything in iTunes plays via front row • Rent/Buy HD TV/movies via iTunes •
Hulu/Pandora/Boxee all work perfectly • play dvds • One click rip DVDs to play
later • iChat AV on a giant screen • Plug a printer into it and it's shared
across your netowrk • Get an EyeTV tuner. They are known for the best PC DVR
interface out there. Record programs to watch later

I have this all working and i love it

------
paul9290
I use a Mac Mini connected to a large LCD TV and use a wireless hand held
mouse(gyration) as a remote. Works great to enjoy Internet TV sites (Hulu,
Fancast, CBsNews/video, etc..), as well it allows me to read the net from 10
feet away via Fire Gestures (firefox plug in).

At one time I used Windows Media Center when I had cable TV. That worked well
and recorded the shows I wanted; thankfully those same shows are now online to
stream.

Overall I prefer my current solution as it's cheaper and allows me to enjoy
the entire Internet on my TV.

------
spkthed
My favorite choice is probably MythTV + Boxee for a nicer front-end/social
media application. The Mac stuff is nice, but you're locked into a single
hardware piece. MythTV + Boxee let you add/modify your hardware as you see
fit, select the OS and all that.

------
cmars232
SABnzbd runs on just about anything, it's great.

